# Hitting hybrid longer than driver



## crapnewgolfer (May 4, 2012)

Hey pretty new to golf and this forum so sorry if this has been asked before. Was at the range tonight and hitting the ball pretty well, was hitting the hybrid about 220 yds nice and cleanly then tried the driver which is a callaway Diablo voodoo 10.5degree and only hit it about 200 yds. No matter what I tried it wouldn't go any further. Anyone got any ideas what I might be doing wrong cos it's pretty weird!


----------



## Region3 (May 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much with range balls. The dimples (if there are any) won't do much for aerodynamics and more often than not any height you add to the flight with more loft will benefit your overall distance.

It made sense in my head anyway!


----------



## duncan mackie (May 4, 2012)

look on the bright side - there's nothing wrong with what you are achieving with the hybrid!

equally there's nothing really surprising about your achievements with the driver either - you will get there...


----------



## RGDave (May 4, 2012)

I don't hit my driver at the range. No point. Too depressing.

Clearly you're getting good launch conditions with the hybrid and some random results with the driver. Tee height, ball position, posture...could be anything.

f.w.i.w. my longest clubs (1/3/5 woods) don't seem to have much distance difference with range balls, I simply don't have the swing speed to get anything out of the rubbish balls.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 4, 2012)

At the range you are probably hitting a crabby one piece ball with worn out dimples.   Your hybrid is probably compressing the ball better than your driver as you are hitting down with it.  You will notice that many range balls take off well then plummet to the ground due to the worn out surface  of the ball.

If you have a few old balls in your bag that you have picked up on the course then hit some with your driver and see the improved distance.


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2012)

It could be the balls...
It could also be the driver....
However, it might be you trying to hit the thing too hard


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2012)

I also find that range rubber tees are too low for my driver, this effects distance for me. I can't drive 250yrds at my local range, the balls etc are that crap.


----------



## munro007 (May 5, 2012)

I also found this, that i hit my 3 wood further than a driver. I am also a lot more accurate with my 3 wood. Its down to the length of shaft. My swing is more suited to the shorter 3 wood length.


----------



## RGDave (May 5, 2012)

Rooter said:



			I also find that range rubber tees are too low for my driver, this effects distance for me. I can't drive 250yrds at my local range, the balls etc are that crap.
		
Click to expand...

Another good reason to invest in a couple of packs of rubber tees when you see them.

I have a variety of heights, which come out different depending on the mat, of course.


----------

